# What if Gollum had been hungry?



## Maedhros (Jul 16, 2002)

When Gollum mets Bilbo for the first time, he was curious and not hungry:


> "What iss he, my preciouss?" whispered Gollum (who always spoke to himself through never having anyone else to speak to). This is what he had come to find out, for he was not really very hungry at the moment, only curious; otherwise he would have grabbed first and whispered afterwards.


Would he have overpowered Bilbo or would Bilbo had hurt or Slain him. Could Bilbo have gotten out of the Mountain without Gollum's help?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, he would have overpowered him. Bilbo might have been able to hurt him, but wouldn't be able to kill him. Bilbo might have been able to get out without Gollum. He did have all of that crazy unexplained luck.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 17, 2002)

If you go by the theory of fate and knowing what happens in the end, Bilbo may have cut Gollum enough to keep him away and then bumbled and stumbled his way out of the Misty Mountains and Gollum would have hated Baggins even more.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think he could've hated him any MORE. Bilbo already stole his security blanket! Super addictive security blanket. He couldn't get much madder than he did. He would just have another excuse to hate the evil thief.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep, your name fits you. Very original!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 17, 2002)

I would assume so . Gollum proberly would be slightly intrested but He would have gone back to his little house then got the ring and Crept up sooner


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 17, 2002)

Mmmm.... No. Gollum could see in the dark, and Bilbo couldn't. He would've just killed the silly hobbit.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 17, 2002)

no he used the ring to sneak up on people


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 17, 2002)

But Gollum could still see in the dark. I believe that it says in The Hobbit that Bilbo was surprised when Gollum first spoke, so I'm sure Gollum would have been able to surprise him with a choke hold.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

Having in mind that Bilbo was suprised from Gollum I think Gollum would have deliciuos lunch,or dinner or supper,no matter.But Gollum would like very much the fat hobbit,full of proteins and vitamins........


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 20, 2002)

Yesss, a good diet is always very important...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

But Bilbo was fat in fact.Don't you think,My_Precious,that you would become fat and nasty creature?


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 21, 2002)

Mmmm.... No. Gollum always had a lot of exercise: chasing orks, swimming, catching fish, climbing, jumping.


----------



## GtG (Jul 22, 2002)

I think that if Gollum could take out orcs, he could very welll beat a Hobbit I'm not so sure that Bilbo would have been able to find his way out without Gollum though. He was very lost.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jul 24, 2002)

Gollum would have been eating some Hobbit Burgers with a side of fingers.


----------

